# Picture Portrait  Envelopes??????



## cameracrazymomma (Jul 28, 2007)

Where do you order yours from???  Im getting ready to do a BIG job and I need to order some.

Thanks


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 28, 2007)

most pro's who want to look as professional as possible have envelopes custom printed with your studio name on them.

i just use the ones from wal mart, the prints don't stay in it, and i don't have money to spend on custom envelopes


----------



## bbrown2146 (Aug 2, 2007)

You can order them from some of the bigger labs. Check with your lab and see if they have print to order envelopes for delivery. The lab we use does and they are imprinted with our company logo, name address, phone number and e mail address. They cost about forty cents each.


----------

